
Announcing Unlock Version Zero - julien
https://medium.com/unlock-protocol/announcing-unlock-version-zero-a8a1ac8ea4ec
======
julien
You can try it out on my blog: [https://www.ouvre-
boite.com/members/](https://www.ouvre-boite.com/members/)

I will donate all proceeds (and double them) to SHE256

